# Benefit for injured Topsfield police officer



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Benefit for injured Topsfield police officer
Thursday, June 9, 2005

A benefit for Topsfield Police Officer Shawn Frost will be held Wednesday, June 22, 6 p.m. at the Coolidge Building at the Topsfield Fairgrounds. The event will include live entertainment with singer/comedian Tony Pace, hors d’oeuvres, a cash bar and a silent auction. Cost is $25 per person. Tickets may be purchased at the Topsfield Police Department; the Daybreak Café, Main Street, Topsfield; and Travel Destinations Unlimited on Route 1 north, Topsfield. Checks should be made payable to the Topsfield Police Benevolent Association. 

Frost was seriously injured March 28 after being struck by a car while he was working a private construction detail on Route 1 in Topsfield. He sustained multiple injuries and underwent emergency surgery at Beverly Hospital. Several more surgeries followed at a Boston hospital before Frost was transferred to a rehab facility in Danvers. While Frost’s recovery is progressing, full recovery will be a long and arduous process. 

The men and women of the Topsfield Police Department say community support for Officer Frost has been extraordinary. The following two funds have been set up for those who wish to donate: Checks, made payable to the Topsfield Police Benevolent Association, may be dropped off or mailed to either of the following: Banknorth, 16 Main St., Topsfield, MA 01983, c/o Officer Shawn Frost or Topsfield Police Department, 210 Boston St., Topsfield, MA 01983, c/o Officer Shawn Frost. 

Members of the Benevolent Association are seeking items for the silent auction and are asking community members for their help. Silent auction donations can be dropped off at the Topsfield Police Department The deadline for donations is Wednesday, June 8. Donation forms may be obtained at the police station or by calling Maureen Sabino, 978-887-8441. 

For information about making a donation or to arrange for item pick-up, contact Officer Gary Hayward or Officer Steven Weir at the Topsfield Police Department, 978-887-6533.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Stm (or anyone else that knows),
I was told this event was sold out and they could only hold in the window of 300 people. I'd like to go but even if I can't I'll be sending along a check. 
If it's held at the Topsfield fair grounds and they sold out the building, can't they just put up an outdoor tarp and bring on the crowds? I'm sure it'll work out either way and it sounds like a great time.
Good luck to Officer Frost and his family.


----------

